
Google  Latitude "coming soon" for iPhone - soundsop
http://www.macworld.com/article/138635/2009/02/latitude_iphone.html
======
jacquesm
I think I'm reaching my google latitude saturation point for today... That's
got to be the 8th link on the subject (or even more) in less than 24 hours!

